# how can i stop my neighbours cat spraying in my house before i strangle the thing?



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i am at the end of my teather with the cat and i no its not its fault but i used to let him come inside if he came in when my door was open and he used to play with my two cats but i had to stop that when i noticed my house started smelling. since then any window i have open he will get in through it. ive chased him out so many times today as the smell stopped when he wasnt in here. well today he got in without me noticing and he has sprayed in my kitchen and it stinks. im tryin to get my house looking nice and i cant cope with the smell. im worried as because im scrubbing my house as much as i can the smell is stil there and i dont want it to start my two off. mine have never sprayed in my home but because this cat is a uneautered male im worried my male that has been done will start spraying or my female will as ive learnt spade cats can still spray. i made this cat a little bed outside and i do keep an eye out for him as his owners dont reli bother. but what can i do to stop this. he doesnt do it in their home as they shut him out all day so he gets in all my windows and sprays in my home. its not fair i bought some lovely new things the other day and the little monster got in and sprayed on them. the cat is going to go missing if this carries on to new owners who wil actually get him done and he may be a different cat. how can i stop him gettin into mine without upsetting my two cats and how can i get rid of the smell. im having to buy a new carpet as hes sprayed on my carpet and the smell wont go away no matter how much i scrub it. im gettin lino or laminate flooring in my house so i can mop it and that may keep smells away. i refuse to shut my two cats out and leave no window open for them as i like them bein able to come in and out as they please and its cruel shutting them out all day but then that cat gets in. plus i cant keep mine in al the time so he doesnt get in because thats unfair to them. im at the end of my teather. i feel like cryin i no it sounds stupid but people come over and ask what the smell is in my home they can smell so i have to lie and say oh i think my cats have just ben in their tray and then i get asked why do they use a tray when they can go outside. people dont seem to notice that my house is clean they just notcie the smell. i need to nip this i nthe bud before he starts my two off though i havent seen mine do it at all. please advice tips anything i need it.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

LBC can you edit your post and puts some paragraphs/spaces in please as I have tried to read it and I just can't.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah sorry. think i went on a little rant


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i am at the end of my teather with the cat. i no its not its fault, but i used to let him come inside when my door was open and he used to play with my two cats. but i had to stop that when i noticed my house started smelling. since then any window i have open he will get in through it. ive chased him out so many times today, as the smell stopped when he wasnt in here. well today he got in without me noticing and he has sprayed in my kitchen and it stinks. im tryin to get my house looking nice and i cant cope with the smell. im worried as because im scrubbing my house as much as i can and the smell is stil there and i dont want it to start my two off. mine have never sprayed in my home but because this cat is a uneautered male, im worried my male that has been neutered will start spraying or my female will, as ive learnt spade cats can still spray. i made this cat a little bed outside and i do keep an eye out for him as his owners dont reli bother. but what can i do to stop this?. he doesnt do it in their home, as they shut him out all day, so he gets in all my windows and sprays in my home. its not fair, i bought some lovely new things the other day and the little monster got in and sprayed on them. the cat is going to go missing if this carries on to new owners who wil actually get him done and he may be a different cat. how can i stop him gettin into mine without upsetting my two cats and how can i get rid of the smell. im having to buy a new carpet as hes sprayed on mine, and the smell wont go away no matter how much i scrub it. im gettin lino or laminate flooring in my house so i can mop it and that may keep smells away. i refuse to shut my two cats out and leave no window open for them, as i like them bein able to come in and out as they please, and its cruel shutting them out all day. but then that cat gets in. plus i cant keep mine in al the time so he doesnt get in because thats unfair to them. im at the end of my teather. i feel like cryin, i no it sounds stupid but people come over and ask what the smell is in my home they can smell, so i have to lie and say oh i think my cats have just ben in their tray and then i get asked why do they use a tray when they can go outside. people dont seem to notice that my house is clean they just notcie the smell. i need to nip this in the bud before he starts my two off, though i havent seen mine do it at all. please advice tips anything i need it.
i hope my punctuation is better. punctuation was never my strong point. sorry


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

All you can too is keep your windows closed and not let him in, the best thing to clean up is either bio-logical washing powder or Simple Solution as it breaks down the enzymes but it won't stop him spraying.

Could you tell your neighbours that he is doing this and tell them to get him neutered, if they talk to the Cat protection they will often give discount vouchers for local vets if they can't afford it, but as he has started spraying it won't always stop it.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

hiya.

squirt him with a water pistol when ever you see him in your house. 
you should never have let him in really.
by the sounds of things, he's marking it as his territory.

could you not have a word with the neighbours? maybe suggesting that they get him fixed, as he's destroying your home.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i tried talking to his owners earliar and they said oh its not my cat its yours. he never sprays in ours. but how do they no he never sprays, they shut him out all day and most of the night, so he comes to mine and does it in my house. thing is i cant keep my windows shut beause when i let mine out i always leave them one window open. he seems to go in any window ive got open, he will have a look and getin in when ever he can. plus i hope this doesnt start mine spraying in here because they can smell him, but touch wood mine havent bothered so far. hes ruined my carpet and i can smell some on my sofa, so thats something else i will have to pay to be sorted or replace. becaue hes not done he seems to be also attracting other cats to my garden and my home, though luckily those other cats are to scared of soaps to come in my window. he only has to look at them and they scarper. oh and they wont get him neutered as they are having another cat off a friend, a white female kitten when its old enough to leave its mum and they want to breed them. so im going to have more cats destroyin my home. i took pitty on him to begin with, thats the kinda person i am, if i see a animal that is being neglected ect i will pay it some atention but now in return he is destroyin my home. unlike his owners i do not have the money to keep fixing what he has destroyed and its upsetting.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

could you not sneakily get him fixed. if it works, it will save you money in the long rung.
when they try to breed, they'll just wonder why their cat isn't interested.
it will stop them becoming byb too


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

claire you cant do that or they can sue you, your not aloud to have some one else cat neutred as it does not belong to you


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont thnk id have the guts to do that. i think it would cause more problems only with the owners instead. i dont no what i can do. if i keep my windows shut all the time then mine have to stay in cause i wont shut them out. i shouldnt have to keep my windows shut or do all this to my home. im at me wits end with it now.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

ahh bugger  
i never thought about sueing issues lol

i don't think i would have the guts to do it either. i would feel really bad, and worry myself to death incase they found out ha.

i can understand how frustrated you must be! 
you could always get a dog 

not to be aggressive toward them! my dog isn't phased by cats, but it's not very often other cats come into my garden, and i think it is down to the dog.


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Is this the cat you were worried about being miss-treated/shut-out next door, and was wanting to take in - your other posts?


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah it was him. i do still look out for him, like ive put him a cat box bed outside and i do leave a little food and water out. just recently i cant have him in my house because all he does is spray my whole home. he was fine to begin with, but now, hes started spraying everything when hes in here. hes a lovely little cat but i cant cope with his spraying and i no for a fact it isnt my two. it only seems to happen when hes been in my home, everywhere hes been it stinks afterwards. im really torn as i do want to help the little guy, but i cant have him spraying my home. ive tried this eve talking to his owners about him spraying and they are adamant it isnt him, they say oh he doesnt do it in ours. but they shut him out all the time so how do they no, plus they are to high on drugs half the time i doubt they would even smell it if he did. plus hes sprayed on things i can afford to replace, like my carpet, my sofa and my units. ive scrubbed and scrubbed my carpet and im going to have to ripp it up, it smells that bad. if they would get him dun i doubt he would be as bad but they wont part with money. every day i get him meowing at my windows and at my frount door and then hes in my home spraying and they wont do nothing about it. plus they are gettin another cat soon when she is old enough to leave her mum and im going to have that female here doing the same. only thing is they want to breed them so im going to have kittens here too. i cant blame the cat its not his fault bless him. he can come in by all means and i will fuss him and i wont turn my back on him but i cant have him sprayin my home and destroying it. it worries me also that it may start my two off though touch wood, they havent done it at all atm all they have done is smell what hes sprayed on. ive found out hes sprayed their bedding as all they do is sniff it so at least i can wash that off. im such a house proud person that it makes me upset when people tell me my home smells horrible and then they think its dirty and dont want a drink here. all this has started since i let him in and its defo him. im guna have to start gaurding the window that i leave open for my two when they are outside.


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

What a difficult situation  I can't believe they are wanting to get another cat after they clearly don't look after or care for this little man. Poor thing


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there, you are a very kind person to be looking after this cat. If you could afford it yourself, could you not ask the neighbours if they could have him neutered and you would pay for it. Ive read that cats that arent neutered can pick up diseases more easily and get into fights..I know its quite expensive but like somebody else said, maybe you could get intouch with the local cat protection and they would deffinately help. I feel so sorry for you and for this poor cat. I would end up ringing the RSPCA, these people obviously have no interest in this wee cat.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I would get him neutered on the sly. Use a vet outside your local area and tell no-one. Chances are excellent they will not even notice (people that let their unneutered cats roam like that tend not to bother about the general health of their cat).


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it possible that you could tactfully suggest they give the cat to you ? They're clearly not interested in him  and it seems you he spends more time at yours anyway  Then you could get him neutered 

Just a thought


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I it were me, I would position my video camera (are they even called video cameras anymore!) on to his favourite spraying spot within your house. Open the window and hide. When he comes in and does his business I would then merrily pop round to the neighbours house, show them the footage and tell them as nicely as possible that they can either have the cat neutered or reimburse you for the damage to your house caused by their cat. 

Neutering is an awful lot cheaper than a new sofa.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see three options for you:

Install one of those cat flaps with a microchip and collars for your own cats so that they can get in but other cats can't. Not much use when you want your windows open in the summer.

Make this cat disappear. Take him to the local rescue or RSPCA and tell them he is a stray. I don't suppose they have bothered to microchip him either. The danger of that is that he will not get rehomed and could end up pts.

The other, and most expensive option, is to film him and see a solicitor about suing them for criminal negligence.

It doesn't seem like they will let you keep the cat, as they have strange ideas about breeding. I would be tempted to have him neutered, and they won't notice. Is it even obvious? Of course you would have to keep him then till the wound has healed, though, which could be a problem. 

I think, if you can afford it, a solicitor is your best bet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> .
> 
> The other, and most expensive option, is to film him and see a solicitor about suing them for criminal negligence.


An dog owner is responsible in law for any damage their dog does to someone else's person or property. But the same does not apply to the owners of cats.

Cats are regarded by the law as independent, free roaming creatures who cannot be controlled in the way dogs can.

Thank goodness the law is thus

Imagine the lawsuits that would arise in their millions if the law was ever changed?!  Every annoyed gardener whose plants were damaged by a neighbour's cat toiletting in their flowerbed would be free to make a claim against the cat's owner!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LBC -- as newfiesmum suggested, could you not install a microchip catflap? This would completely restrict access to your own cats. It works really well. The cats do not wear collars, there is a sensor in the top of the catflap which reads the cat's microchip, after you have already primed the gadget with each cat's number. 

The neighbour's cat has basically decided he wants to move in with you, he much prefers your home to his. He is spraying everywhere to mark *his" territory. And because he is an entire Tom he will be spraying for England!!Tell your neighbour of course he won't be spraying in his own house - he has no need to establish himself there, his scent is already there, and from the sounds of it he is the only cat in the neighbour's house.

Unfortunately you have let the cat get his feet under the table, and you will now have to be quite hard on him to change his ideas Spraying him with water from a water pistol every time he comes in is a good idea, mentioned by a previous poster. But it may take a while before the message sinks in and he stops sneaking in when you are not looking. You will also have to stop being friendly to him or petting him, otherwise you will be giving him mixed messages and confusing him. 

It is a pity something can't be done to make sure the neighbour never breeds from him, but I would not recommend having him neutered on the sly. The neighbour is very irresponsible, by leaving an entire tom to run around 
they are putting him at at risk of catching various serious diseases from sexual contact he has with other cats. As well as increasing the kitten population considerably. 

Personally I would have a word with your local RSPCA officer and see if there is anything they can suggest. Maybe they will be willing to go and have a word with your neighbour about either having the cat neutered, or keeping him in more. Or better still having the cat neutered and letting you adopt him


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I assume from the fact that you don't have one already a cat flap is not an option for you?

I see that you want your cats to have access to the outdoors and understand this completely. For the moment can I suggest that you keep them in when you are not there to supervise the window in question! This is a short term solution only but at the moment there is nothing to discourage this cat from coming into your home!

I'm not sure exactly how the conversations with your next door neighbours have gone. If I were in your shoes I would have one last attempt to reason with them. Tell them that their cat IS spraying in your house. Tell them you have caught him in the act if necessary (as you are sure it is him). Tell them that their actions in shutting him out and failure to neuter him are causing a great deal of stress for you and your cats, not to mention the damage to your property. You need to stay calm but be firm. Share your concerns about their intentions to a) get another cat when the one they have seems to have adopted you and b) commence a breeding program when there are numerous unwanted cats already! Ask them why their cat is shut outdoors. If they deny this then refer them to the times you have seen him shut outside. Ask them again to reconsider neutering them (money probably isn't the issue but cats protection can help financially).

If they take no notice then I would suggest your next step should be, every time you find him in your garden, pick him up or put him in a cat carrier, take him back to their house - knock on their door and innocently tell them that their cat seems to have "lost his way" again and forgotten where he lives! Perhaps this irritation will get them to reconsider.

Ultimately if they really don't care then you are going to have to deter this cat yourself. As a cat lover this is very difficult but you have made a rod for your own back by welcoming this cat in, making him feel safe, feeding him etc. He clearly feels that your house is now "his". You are going to have to stop being nice to him. Stop the feeding, petting, welcoming him in, take that box out of your garden and do not fuss him when he comes round. If you catch him near your garden chuck a glass of water at him (the water, not the glass, obviously). In time this may deter him.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i cant really put him in a basket and take him back as our gardens are joined. there is a path up the middle thats the only thing that seperate our gardens and just a fence round the outside, though im putting a fence over mine. they are so out of their face on drugs when i speak to them they say oh its not socks he doesnt do it on ours. grrrrrrr how the hell would they know hes shut outside all day. ive decided now its guna go missing after it has done something else in my home. its messed in my washing, i didnt see it and put it in my machine and ive just has to scrub me washing machine and hot wash it 5 times. not to mention i have to rewash my washing. im very sure its there cat. mine have never sprayed, plus soaps is always off out in the day and if he does come in its only brief for a short nap and hes back out and buffy is out the front in the garden and only comes in to say hello and shes back out. their cat however comes in, eats al there food goes in all my rooms and has a thorough nose. hes in more than them in the day. the onyl time my home is safe is at night. i dont no if i could have a cat flap my front door is plastic and i dont know if my housing would let me fit one, plus i only ahve a front door. i dont have a back as i live in a ground floor flat so my only option is a window. i wil ask my housing officer if i could have one in my door but it looks doubtfull. my cats never have done this in my home or anyone elses. yes they have gone into a neighbours home before but if that neighbour said she smelt like they had sprayed on something of theirs i would happily buy something, a special cat product to get rid of the smell and get them a bottle of sumat to say sorry. i would be mortified if they did it to someone else. all of this has started in my home since he came in, neither of mine have ever done any of this but that could be because it smells like their home like the one person said. plus mine know i would kick them in the bum if they did. im at my wits end i really am. i cant afford to replace things and keep buying things to fix what this cat is doing.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

You can fit a cat flap in a window, and you can replace the pane when you leave.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ohhh i never knew that. im going to have to look into it. would b bliss not to have any more problems


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

When you say disappear what do you mean? Will you take the cat to the RSPCA, I think you should ring them and have them take this poor little cat away, a new home would be found for him. Sorry to hear all the trouble you are still having but your neighbours sound awful. Im sure they probably wouldnt notice if he went missing.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

there is a home remedy for getting rid of cat wee i googled it once i tried it and it really worked cant remember what was in it now baking soda was somehing in the remedy google it and give it a try.x


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

when i say go missing, dont worry its nothing nasty. i was thinking of taking it to a rescue centre. at least then it will be better looked after, neutered and then all my problems will go. as much as its anoying me i wouldnt let any harm go to it, it is a lovely cat really beautifull, when it behaves. its owners yesterday i hope realised about it behavour as i caught them chucking water at my cat. turns out they were chucking it at theres. yeah right it never even touched their cat. their cat and buffy now are full on fighting and so far buffy is winning. youve got to keep an eye out for them because it can get a little nasty and it worries me about bufy gettin possible injuries. and also their cat gettin injuiries as they wouldnt take him to the vet if he did. if he did get hurt though i would step in and take care of his wounds, i couldnt leave him like that. as anoying and angry the little cat has made me i still wouldnt wish any harm on him and i do still keep an eye out for him though ive backed off alot so he gets the jist about my home. i hope now they have seen some of his behavour, they will actually belive me as everything i have told them they have witnessed some of it. if they would just get him neutered alot of his behavour would change and he would be easier to cope with. they say they love how much calm and lazy and chilled my male soaps is, ive told them they could have this with their cat if they got him done. i must say both of mine are done and i have never had any problems, they have never got into any fights ( apart from their cat pushing buffy to much) and they never travel far from home.


----------

